# Tutorial on how to take better landscapes. Feedback welcome.



## RoiSoleil (Jan 20, 2016)

I've just finished putting together a guide to taking better landscape photographers. It's aimed at novice photographers who are interested in getting into landscape photography. That said, there might be a few tips that intermediate photographers might find useful. It's really just based on what I've learnt over the years.

<Link removed>

I'd appreciate any feedback as it's my first real attempt at doing anything like this. I teach workshops on a regular basis but I've never really written a tutorial. Do you find it easy to follow? Is there anything you disagree with? How would you improve it?

If this one is useful to enough people, I plan to write a few more. It was actually quite enjoyable to put together.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 20, 2016)

Everything you talk about is talked about in 20 million other places online I didn't see anything unique to yours. 

Also your title is a bit misleading. Half of your images would technically be considered  cityscapes not landscapes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2016)

You're welcome to post the article, in its entirety here, but TPF does not permit link backs to your own 'site.


----------



## RoiSoleil (Jan 20, 2016)

tirediron said:


> You're welcome to post the article, in its entirety here, but TPF does not permit link backs to your own 'site.



Apologies. You can delete the thread and I'll format the article to post here in its entirety.


----------

